# Hello



## RF667799

I was introduced to this forum quite awhile back by my friend George Potter.  I used to write some back then but now I'm mostly content to read...and this site has many interesting things to read.  Who knows though?  The examples set here might stir me to display my own feeble talents once more.


----------



## Nickie

Well hello to you, and good reading!


----------



## Leyline

Hey brother. So glad to see you. If you're feeling like some old timey gunslingin' there _is_ a debate section.  Not sure if they could handle Flagg and Glory in full effect though.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi there, and welcome to the site.


----------



## felix

Howdy, there's plenty of great stuff to be found here. Enjoy!

See you around.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site, RF.


----------

